# About to start treatment in aberdeen



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I joined fertility friends at the end of march and have already found it to be a huge source of support.  I have mainly looked at the inverness-shire board and main scottish board up till now as I live in the highlands.  I am however about to start treatment in Aberdeen so I thought it would be lovely to meet some people in the same boat or people who are already receiving treatment or have already had it.  

This will be my 2nd shot at IVF.  I tried last year at GCRM.  Had one fresh embryo transfer and one frozen, sadly on both occasions result was BFT

Hope to have the opportunity to chat again soon.

Bethliz


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi

Sorry I used the wrong termanology in last post.  I have not quite got used to all the short hand yet. I did of course mean to say result of fresh and frozen embryo transfers atGCRM were sadly BFN.  

Would love to hear from anyone who has experience, or are about to experience, of fertility treatment at ARI.

Bethliz


----------



## fionamc (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Bethliz,

Just a quick reply just now as daughter sleeping but son on the go.  He is however interested in seeing the smilies   !

Sorry to hear of your BFNs but hopefully you will have success with the treatment you are about to start.  

There is a 'daily chit chat' board for Aberdeenshire where you would be welcome to come and join in the chat.  Most (?all) have had/are having treatment in Aberdeen (including myself).  Hopefully someone will be able to answer any questions you might have.

                    Just demonstrating a few of the smilies to Ewan!


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi bethliz sorry to hear about your bfn and welcome to the thread you should join us on the chit chat one.

I have to say i thought aberdeen were really good and dont have any complaints about them and the nurses are all lovely.

x


----------



## Red6 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Bethliz


Welcome to board - I have just had an op to remove endo and they have recommended I start IVF again as soon as poss, so I will be phoning Aberdeen this week to arrange seeing Dr Hamilton as saw him about 8 months ago and its taken this long to get going again.


I had a fresh go at Aberdeen and a frozen go at GCRM both BFN. I am feeling pretty down but going to give it another go. Your right about this site, its great - gives me such support and hope.


Good luck with your cycle at Aberdeen


Red xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi there and welcome.

Yeah as fiona says, please come and join us over on the chit chat thread. Ive been chatting on there now for over 2 years and its fab. The girls are all lovely and we have made some great friendships, we meet up often too which is a bonus.  

Sorry that you've had BFNs, you will get lots of advice and support on chit chat.

hope to see you on there x


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for introducing yourselves and welcoming me to your chit chat board.  Will be delighted to join.  

Bethliz


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Bethliz,  a quick reply. I will be starting treatment towards the end of June too (down regulation starts 24th exactlly).

I guess we will keep in touch.

Izora


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Izora

Thanks for your post.  I had my 1st appointment in Aberdeen yesterday.  Exhausting and a lot of info to take in, even though I have been through IVF last year in Glasgow, some of the treatment plan is different.  Anyway, I am going to be starting down reg on 21st June.  

Lets keep in touch and go through it together!

Bye for now

Take care 
Bethliz


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

O that's nice! We go through it together and come out smiling.


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Izora,

Thanks for getting in touch again.  I see you have had treatment before too.  What treatment are you having this time, IVF of ICIS?  

I am looking forward to starting IVF again but aprehensive at the same time!  Glad treatment is going to be during my summer holidays as I have some way to travel and it will make my life a whole lot easier!

Hope you find time to relax before the 24th 

Hope to hear from you again soon

Bethliz


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

hiyi lass
welcome....xxx

i started DR on the 8th June for FET on 16th July!!!  xxx


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Bethliz, Sorry about the late reply. I hope you are keeping well. Its ICSI again for us. 
Please try to calm down, get the apprehension out of the way. Its well.

Gemmy I wish you all the best this time around.


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Gemmi & izora,

Lets hope a June start for all of us is a good omend and brings is all lots of luck and good fortune!  let's all keep in touch and let each other know how we are getting on.  Have had an unbelievably busy week at work.  I think this has been a good thing as it has given me less time to think about the journey ahead of me for the next several weeks & it has gone very quickly and  monday seems all so close now!

Hope you're both finding time to relax.  Tomorrow will be a much easier day for me and I plan to chill out and do some gardening over the weekend.

Cheers now

Bethliz


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Bethliz,

How are you and how are you getting on with your injections? Here is wishing you       

Take care.

Izora


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Izora,

So sorry its taken me this long to reply.  Work has just been manic,it always is at this time of the year, but good  news, this time next week I'll be on holiday.  

Thanks for asking me about my injections,they are going fine but I am getting a couple of unpleasent side effects.  I suppose its to be expected, and I don't think any of them are serious.  I feel bettertoday so that is a good sign.

How are you getting on?  Hope everything is going well    
Do you have a relaxing weekend planned?

Away to walk the dog, that always helps me to relax  Can't find a dag smily, rudolph will have to do!

Bye
Bethliz


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Gemmi

Hope everything is going well for you, and the 16th july doesn't seem to far away now.

Take care
Bethliz


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Bethliz, no holiday for me yet, i started my DR last thursday and everything is going well.

You might like to join the July/August midsummer miracles cycle buddies.  

WISHING YOU PLENTY                                                                    
 


Later,

Iz


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Izora,

I like the sound of the July/August midsummer miracles cycle buddies, I'll take a look.

Glad to hear injections going well.

Take care, thinking of you lots  

Bethliz


----------

